# Diablo Netflix series



## WeedZ (Aug 31, 2018)

Have any of you heard about this?

https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/2018/08/30/diablo-netflix-series-hellboy-writer/


----------



## triplekiller (Aug 31, 2018)

Honestly cant imagine it being any good, but we will see...


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Have any of you heard about this?
> 
> https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/2018/08/30/diablo-netflix-series-hellboy-writer/


Well, the only diablo game I bough was Diablo III (without the expansion)
I didn't hook to that game
However, if they make a tv series, then I might hook
let's see how this goes


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Diablo 2 was the best. 3 isn't even the same devs. After 2 they went on to make torchlight. Which, if you've ever played that, is far closer to the original diablo gameplay style than diablo 3 is. If it weren't for the lore, diablo 3 wouldn't even be in the same series.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Diablo 2 was the best. 3 isn't even the same devs. After 2 they went on to make torchlight. Which, if you've ever played that, is far closer to the original diablo gameplay style than diablo 3 is. If it weren't for the lore, diablo 3 wouldn't even be in the same series.


well, starcraft 2 wasnt made by same developper either
and still, it's one of the best game ever (among RTS at least)


----------



## mckenziesdaddy (Sep 12, 2018)

At this point between this and LOTR Show, Everyone is just after the next game of thrones.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 24, 2018)

If it's animated, they need the same guy to play Deckard Cain as the one who played him in Diablo 2. The animated Castlevania that's on Netflix didn't seem bad, but it seems like Castlevania in name only.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Netflix, "We're losing so much money every year! We need to increase our prices to make up for it!"
Also Netflix, "Let's invest tons of money into shows that no one wants!"


----------

